# ecb base mods



## engineman (Jul 21, 2014)

finally found the time to start the "pre use" mods on my new gourmet ecb.

i have started at the bottom, so this post is about *modding the base.*

none of the mods are my ideas, they are from different sites around the internet, but i have

*added my own tweaks to them*.

i have always thought that the gourmet was a bit low, and looked top heavy, so i have added some legs, with a wider  base. found some ally strips, 50mm x 4mm, and with a bit of "suck it and see", i managed to fabricate the legs using my stand drill table and a hole saw to bend them around.













smoker base mods 001.JPG



__ engineman
__ Jul 21, 2014


















smoker base mods 002.JPG



__ engineman
__ Jul 21, 2014


















smoker base mods 003.JPG



__ engineman
__ Jul 21, 2014


















smoker base mods 004.JPG



__ engineman
__ Jul 21, 2014






i got some stainless steel button head bolts from screwfix, and the result is very stable and level













001.JPG



__ engineman
__ Jul 24, 2014


















002.JPG



__ engineman
__ Jul 24, 2014






added a pair of aga handles, which i got of ebay,













smoker base mods 005.JPG



__ engineman
__ Jul 21, 2014






next, was the *draft control.*

couldnt quite understand why most folks go to the effort of adding 2 to 3 weber vents,

when there is already a vent hole in the base.

so after a few calculations (back to school!!), i worked out that *1 weber vent supplies 1.3 sq " of air .*

i increased the size of the original vent hole to *2 1/4" diameter, which delivers 4 sq" of air flow,*

equivalent to 3 weber vents.













smoker base mods 007.JPG



__ engineman
__ Jul 21, 2014






next was to design a draught control.

after a bit of trial and error, and 3 attempts, i finally got it right













smoker base mods 009.JPG



__ engineman
__ Jul 21, 2014


















003.JPG



__ engineman
__ Jul 21, 2014


















IMG_4888.JPG



__ engineman
__ Jul 25, 2014


















smoker base mods 011.JPG



__ engineman
__ Jul 21, 2014


















IMG_4887.JPG



__ engineman
__ Jul 25, 2014






thats the base sorted, so the next post can only go upwards


----------



## wade (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed post with photos. I think you should license your design back to them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Looking forward to hearing whether they did the trick.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello.

"next, was the *draft control.*

couldnt quite understand why most folks go to the effort of adding 2 to 3 weber vents,

when there is already a vent hole in the base.

so after a few calculations (back to school!!), i worked out that *1 weber vent supplies 1.3 sq " of air .*

i increased the size of the original vent hole to *2 1/4" diameter, which delivers 4 sq" of air flow,*

equivalent to 3 weber vents."

I DO hope you are right.  As I said before, air flow in the right direction.

You do some REALLY fine work.  Can see you are a man who knows his way around tools.  LOVE that draft control.  REALLY great work there.  Hope all works as you hope.  Keep Smokin! Danny


----------

